# Funky contactor?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

reikiman said:


> It's (I believe) this one: http://www.cloudelectric.com/product-p/ct-ptx-600a-12v-b.htm (or very similar)
> 
> The funkiness is that the movable part of the contactor - those plates that close to make the circuit - isn't solidly in place, but it easily flops around. I hope this makes sense.


Hi David,

The contactor is like the big Albright, which uses a contact bar loaded onto the solenoid plunger. See attached. It is designed to be loose until it is forced into position with the energized coil. You need to check it when energized (the coil only, not the high voltage) and then it should be secure against the bolt head contact buttons.

As far as contactor recommendations, Tyco Kilovac like the LEV 200 is very good and also the Gigavac version.

Regards,

major


----------



## reikiman (Jul 5, 2009)

Okay, thank you for the picture that makes it much clearer. And yes, the contacts do look like that though after 3 1/2 years of use they don't look as clean ;-)


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

reikiman said:


> Okay, thank you for the picture that makes it much clearer. And yes, the contacts do look like that though after 3 1/2 years of use they don't look as clean ;-)


You can polish them with fine crocus cloth or emery paper. Blow the grit out.


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

Are you opening and closing the contactor with the throttle?


----------

